
Falcon Heavy? New Glenn? NASA chief says he’s not a “big fan” - Ankaios
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/nasa-chief-says-hes-not-a-big-fan-of-private-investment-in-large-rockets/
======
geezerjay
Here's the correct quote from Charlie Bolden:

"I’m not a big fan of commercial investment in large launch vehicles just
yet."

The article can't even pin the title on click-baiting. The quote is simply
wrong.

